# Anyone like video game music?



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

SweetSurrender said:


> My husband loves the Opera scene between Locke and Celes in FFVI, its lyrics and music- in fact that's how we met- he had posted the song's English lyrics in a chat room.


Had to fix a typo... :X


----------



## addle1618 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh childhood lol.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

I love video game music, I love ff7 music. My iphone is full of game music from all my favourite games (even stupid ones like Banjo and Kazooie xD) and people make fun of that 

Nobuo Uematsu, Yoko Shimuara, Grant Kirkhope, Koji Kndo etc, etc, etc


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I actually dislike video games and don't know actual video game music, but I like 8 bit music. It sounds very much like 80s electronic music, but it has a fresh aspect. The blips and bleeps make it very abstract at times which makes it seem more modern. There's an 8 bit artist I like called GloMag who has done Joy Division and The Smiths covers that I actually like.

Crystal Castles are a more well known, electronic band that uses some 8 bit elements. They have a very "video game" sound. I like their stuff.


----------



## seraphiel (Dec 26, 2009)

I love game music! And chiptunes.

Here are some game theme mixes I made... I hope you don't mind me posting them here.

Elec Man theme remix from Mega Man
Tindeck Audio: Elecmania TwoPointZero v2.mp3

A battle theme cover from Warsong
Tindeck Audio: langrisser_2.mp3

And then a couple other things











Oh. Almost forgot my favorite Zelda theme rendition


----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

Patrick Waters - Final Fantasy "Prelude" (for two pianos)
http://www.rpgamer.com/games/ff//ff1/sounds/mp3/PreludeforTwoPianos(PatrickWaters).mp3


Beautiful. Utsukushii da, ne?



addle1618 said:


> Jenova's Theme


That song is my cellphone's ring tone ^-^



seraphiel said:


> YouTube - Portal - Still Alive - rock version


Eh hehehehe! Nice.


----------



## Scylla (Dec 29, 2009)

_zelda - the ocarina of time _has some of the most beautiful music i have ever heard.


----------



## chestbuster (Dec 2, 2009)

I personally enjoyed the soundtrack of id software's "Prey" as performed by Jeremy and Julian Soule
Also, the music from World of Warcraft is highly enjoyable as well as Valve's "Portal" game, especially the end credits song "Still Alive" by Jonathan Coulton





"We do what we must because ... we can.":laughing:


----------



## Soma (Oct 28, 2009)

<3


----------



## In a Quandary (Dec 26, 2009)

Most of the works by Nobuo Uematsu (Final Fantasy), Yoko Shimomura (Kingdom Hearts), Yuki Kajiura (Xenosaga), Motoi Sakuraba (various Jap RPGs; most notably Golden Sun for me) and the Falcom Sound Team (Ys) are worth listening to.


----------



## Prime (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, I like VG music. 8-bit tunes dominate a large part of my memory banks. I even have a Nintendo cover "band."


----------



## Interpol (Aug 14, 2009)

The OST from the WipEout series was F****** ace, in my opinion the best video game music ever made.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Some video game music is just plain awesome, like this:


----------



## Rustang (Dec 31, 2009)

from a defunct game, but I spent so much time in it I'm partial. 

http://www.rpgamer.com/games/other/pc/sbane/mp3/shadowbanetheme.mp3
http://www.rpgamer.com/games/other/pc/sbane/mp3/danceofsteel.mp3
http://www.rpgamer.com/games/other/pc/sbane/mp3/eyeofthestorm.mp3
http://www.rpgamer.com/games/other/pc/sbane/mp3/marchofthenorthmen.mp3


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

This thread is made of win. I'm a fan of Yoko Shimomura, myself. Among others, of course.


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

Legend of Zelda WOOOOOO


----------



## Rustang (Dec 31, 2009)

*SHADOWBANE*

my links were removed in the earlier post. I'm back!


http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/11/18/1592345/soundsofthenkothwaste.mp3
http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/11/18/1592345/shadowbanetheme.mp3
http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/11/18/1592345/marchofthenorthmen.mp3
http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/11/18/1592345/danceofsteel.mp3


----------



## GBer8721 (Jan 18, 2010)

YouTube - Bioshock Soundtrack: Track Eight - Cohens Masterpiece

YouTube - Assassin's Creed 2 (Original Game Soundtrack)-Venice roftops


----------



## Electrical flOw (Apr 24, 2010)

I love video games music.

Here are some of my favorites:

To Zankarland
YouTube - Final Fantasy X Music - Zanarkand

Akira Yamoka - Not Tomorrow
YouTube - Akira Yamaoka- Silent Hill Not Tomorrow

Metal Gear Solid Theme
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jv1uG...eature=related

Final Fantasy IX - Unforgettable Sorrow 
YouTube - Final Fantasy IX Music - Unforgettable Sorrow

Kingdom Hearts - Dearly Beloved
YouTube - Kingdom Hearts - Dearly Beloved - Yoko Shimomura

Silent Hill Main Theme
YouTube - Silent Hill OST - Silent Hill ~ Opening Theme


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Video game music is pretty hit or miss. Some of it is good, but there is a lot of bland and boring stuff as well. It depends on the song, really, just like every other genre of music.


----------



## shathveekan (Jan 27, 2010)

I remember playing monkey island, after beating it for a time I have currently lose count of, the soundtrack kept bringing me back. I can't find any songs on you tube but I remember the songs around the hotel in blood island felt so calming and listening to it today brings goosebumps of nostalgia.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

I usually do, however most go back to either superb titles such as the Final Fantasy series while otherwise being solely limited to Chiptunes (8 bit) music. C64 / NES.


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2010)

...oh, man, video game music can be so, so awesome.

YouTube - Persona PSP Boss Theme -Bloody Destiny-

YouTube - Persona 2 - Innocent Sin Opening Theme

YouTube - Persona 3 - The Battle for Everyone's Souls

YouTube - TWEWY OST: #2 Twister

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2KlPj7Yj3o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwyfeksaeG8


----------



## lonewolf (Jan 8, 2010)

Easily final fantasy 7. 

The best video game soundtrack ever.

YouTube - Final Fantasy VII - One Winged Angel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CK2hx377iU


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

*Legend of Zelda*. This is one of my favorite video game songs of all time.

YouTube - The Legend of Zelda Theme (Boston Symphony orchestra)
*
Mario*. Obviously, this is a classic.

YouTube - Super Mario Bros Theme (Boston Symphony Orchestra)

*Perfect Dark *is probably my favorite game of all time, so I obviously liked the music.

YouTube - Perfect Dark Menu Screen

YouTube - Perfect Dark Music - Combat Simulator Menu

YouTube - Perfect Dark Music - Dark Combat (Mr. Blonde's Revenge)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6q-qmH93o3w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JM_43Jkki-w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNn4Dvu_6Ec

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16w6cCkzUA8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baonFWNZhb4

*007 - awesome shit.*

YouTube - Goldeneye 007 - Theme

YouTube - Mortal Kombat Theme

*World of Warcraft
*
YouTube - World of Warcraft Soundtrack - Cinematic Theme

YouTube - WOW Theme song

I wonder how many hours of my life have been wasted listening to this song.........

YouTube - World of Warcraft Soundtrack - Battleground

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XI5W2yuGHbo&p=F9AF5EEF414B831C&playnext=1&index=38

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtQqxSKU0dE

*Call of Duty*

YouTube - Call Of Duty 3 Menu Theme

YouTube - Call of duty 4 modern warfare theme tune

*Killzone 2*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGy6SEEXcJA
*
This is one of the most epic video game songs of all time, beside Zelda.*

YouTube - Killzone 2 Main Theme Soundtrack

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgmaQCffXYw

*Bruce Faulconer - Dragonball Z* It's not necessarily "video game music," but it owns.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Clt02Xkizd0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tukAMX5fb88

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIgLSNY5PDQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tU5EMlT3Uzw


----------



## Protagoras (Sep 12, 2010)

YouTube - The Ink Spots - I Don't Want To Set The World On Fire

Incredible how such a plain song can become so 'epic' (for lack of a better word) once you put it into a game...


----------



## geGamedev (Nov 26, 2009)

Black Mages and Nobuo Uematsu are both awesome. Complex game music is usually good. Simple classics get old after a while but orchestra or rock-based game music is much more long-lasting.

Your link didn't work for me so I can't comment on that directly.



Ti Dominant said:


> YouTube - The Black Mages - JENOVA (Music)


Sweet! I almost never see their music mentioned online for some reason. I didn't even know they existed until I did search for some other music. Now I have their entire discography, as of whenever I got it (no idea when).



Elwood92 said:


> YouTube - The Ink Spots - I Don't Want To Set The World On Fire
> 
> Incredible how such a plain song can become so 'epic' (for lack of a better word) once you put it into a game...


Agreed. That and many other songs become so much better when placed in the correct context. It's like horribly unintelligible metal in some movies. I wouldn't listen to them at all otherwise but you put them in a good movie and it just fits. After that the song reminds me of the movie I heard it in, thus making the song itself worth listening to.


----------



## Ectoplasm (May 2, 2010)

I can't begin to conceive just how many hours of my life I have spent listening to Final Fantasy music and theme songs. Nobuo Uematsu is perhaps one of my greatest (and less recognised) role models in my life. I thank him for his music getting me through the difficult points in my life over the years.

I love the music for all the final fantasy games, I love the orchestral themes for FF8 in particular.

Other than that, I have grown to love the themes for the Mass Effect and Metal Gear Series. There are so many different themes yet all help catcher my wonder or love for each of the series.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

YouTube - Final Fantasy VII - Cid's Theme [HQ]

8 bit goodness:

YouTube - Ufouria Main Theme
YouTube - Ufouria Ice Cave Theme

Those two are the best ending themes I've ever heard.

YouTube - Ufouria (Hebereke) Ending / Credits Theme
YouTube - Journey to Silius - Credit Theme.wmv

Else Journey to Silius rocked hard.

YouTube - Journey to Silius - Stage I (1).wmv
YouTube - Journey to Silius - Stage II (2).wmv
YouTube - Journey to Silius - Stage III (3).wmv
YouTube - Journey to Silius - Stage IV (4).wmv

The finishing touch my an overall well known track:
YouTube - DuckTales Music (NES) - The Moon Theme


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

I can't believe this thread has gone on for seven pages with Chrono Trigger barely being mentioned. (A game that I've only played recently on the DS. Sadly, I never got to play it growing up.) Almost every track in that game is pure gold. Obviously, I can't list them all, so I'll only list a few of my favorites:

YouTube - Corridors of Time: Chrono Trigger Music

YouTube - Schala's Theme: Chrono Trigger Music

YouTube - Battle with Magus: Chrono Trigger Music

YouTube - World Revolution: Chrono Trigger Music

And while I've never had the opportunity to play the sequel, Chrono Cross, the intro theme is very awesome:

YouTube - Chrono Cross - Scars of Time

Drawn To Life. A so-so game, but it has a good soundtrack. This is the ending song. _Keep in mind that this is a DS game:_

YouTube - Drawn To Life-The End

And since I'm Pokemon fan, I'll throw in some Pokemon music for good measure:

YouTube - Pokémon Red & Blue - Gym Leader Battle Music [HQ]

YouTube - Pokemon Mystery Dungeon EOT/D Temporal Tower

YouTube - Pokemon R/S/E - Elite Four


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

I listen to tons of music from games. It's really my "main". XD


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

*I think I'll add a few more gems...*

The only reason I know about Golden Axe is because I have a TV Games thingy with Genesis games on it. Anyway, here's my favorite song from that game. 





And here are some tunes from the few Sonic games I've played: Sonic Advance, Sonic Advance 2, and Sonic 1 and 2 from the Sonic Classic Collection for the DS. I'm a bit down on Sonic 3 right now, as it's a bit too frustrating for me because of the Special Stages. :frustrating:


----------



## GBer8721 (Jan 18, 2010)

mega man passing of the blue crown


----------



## Abx (Oct 5, 2011)

I liked some of them...


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Fuck yes I do


----------



## Agile (Sep 27, 2010)

Check out Minibosses, an NES jam band:


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Omg, do I  I love finding remixes for them, too.





 

This next one has got to be the most bad ass Robotnik cover EVER! 





 

Slides... hot 





 

And of course... the classic:





 

I'll stop there for now. I'm getting wayyy too excited, lol!


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Ooh it's this thread! 

I think Warsong pushed the Genesis to its limit on music


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Seeing @_sprinkles_ compels me to post Cave Story music. XD


















And this last one is simply for the sheer creepiness factor. And if you've played the game, it's even creepier...





Oh, here's some music from Eternal Daughter just for the heck of it.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## CorgiGirl (Jan 3, 2011)

Legend of Zelda Series
Some Final Fantasy
I like some of the remixes done on Super Smash Bros. Brawl, especially the Fire Emblem ones.

I once arranged this song for 4 cellos.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

These anyone?


----------



## Peachmari (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh my, no Secret of Mana?

Prophecy







Fear of the Heavens


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

i play the maple story music with my woofers and tweeters going off like nobodys biznass. shits tiiiiiteeeee son.


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh god I love game music, here is one of my all time favourites from the brilliant VECTORMAN!!:





 
and slightly newer but no less awesome this theme from Commandos 2:





 
ps: All the variations on the Metroid theme have been fantastic and I still love the one that plays when you load from a save hehe.


----------



## orphansparrow (Dec 10, 2011)

i actually love a lot of video game music. the first time i ever noticed it was on halo, the first version. so good! now i notice it with a lot of other video games as well.


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

I know ive just posted but I love this short theme:





 
To me it sums up the character of Samus Aran, a hero, but tinged with a bit of desperation and sadness and even some weariness.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

absolutely


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## JC22 (Oct 21, 2011)

The Legend Of Zelda
Final Fantasy (7-9)


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh I like this one from overlord 2, very peaceful:


----------



## Listener (Jan 13, 2011)

I've always like the soundtrack to Deep Space Nine: The Fallen by Steven von Kampen.


----------



## Kazuma Ikezawa (Oct 21, 2011)

I've always been a fan of sonic music. A lot of the songs can be interpreted philosophically




.


----------



## runnerveran (Dec 19, 2011)

So awesome. Wish I could play the violin 1/10 as good as him.


----------



## HolyDragoon (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm a big Uematsu (Final Fantasy) fan, and Frank Klepacki (Command & Conquer) fan too.
I have a contribution, but currently under my post limit to be able to add links


----------



## zeBunnyQueen (Sep 6, 2010)

I like the sounds of midi-type of format of music. XD


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam (Jan 16, 2011)

I like the ones from these games:


Einhänder






Track 2, 6, 7, 8, 12, 16, 17, 19, 22 and 23


Blast Radius






Track 1, 3, 7, 8 and 10


Armored Core






Track 1, 2, 4, 7, 11, 14, 15 and 18


Omega Boost






Track 2 and 9


Devil May Cry 3






Except the tracks that are just sound effects




I like all the songs but I mentioned the ones that I like more.


----------



## gracElizabeth (Mar 26, 2013)

TONY HAWK SOUNDTRACK. Ocean of nostalgia any time I hear any one of those songs. 

Run To The Hills, Ace Of Spades, etc.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

gracElizabeth said:


> TONY HAWK SOUNDTRACK. Ocean of nostalgia any time I hear any one of those songs.
> 
> Run To The Hills, Ace Of Spades, etc.








That song always does it for me.


----------



## gracElizabeth (Mar 26, 2013)

Cheveyo said:


> That song always does it for me.


Oh of course. A classic.


----------



## bluedoom (Dec 23, 2012)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> YouTube - Pokemon Mystery Dungeon EOT/D Temporal Tower


^this. And more of the PMD2 soundtrack + some of Pokemon B/W 1 and 2 OST.

Some of the Final Fantasy OSTs (particularly 6) and some of Fire Emblem OST as well. Oh oh, Riviera- The Promised Land had a pretty good collection too.


----------



## CosmicJalapeno (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

I would like to proudly confess that..

..all of the above are truly amazing music! Keep it coming.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## Jman Ninja (Apr 4, 2013)

Pretty much the entire soundtrack from Dragon Quest 8. Amazing!  <3. *Complete nostalgia*


----------



## TeslaEsoteric (Apr 7, 2013)

Hoo Boy! Dont get me started on videogame music.. I've got pretty much every Final Fantasy game (up until X when Nobuo and Hironobu?sp left, and they merged Squaresoft with Enix, they lost me) soundtrack even Dissidia, Tactics and Advent Children.. Ive got Metal Solid 1,4,Acid soundtracks, numerous Castlevania sountracks, Megaman 8-bit stuff. plus more.. I can't get enough!


----------



## HorribleAesthete (Aug 5, 2010)

I do not play a great many computer games, though I did enjoy the music from the Ultima series, and 'Stones' from the series is one of my favorite pieces of music.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

Aaah YEAH!! I am going to have a HUGE post when I get off of work later !


----------



## Collie (Apr 15, 2013)

I get particularly nostalgic/giddy hearing music from Diablo I/II, The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion, and *especially* S.T.A.L.K.E.R., which is my favorite game franchise of all time.

This is the whole game soundtrack, but much of it is ambiance - the title music is only two minutes long and plays at the start, so I'd tell anyone to at least give that a listen.


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Video games can have very good music, but sometimes the music they use for the gameplay is pretty repetitive and uninteresting. An example of amazing video game music in my opinion is Medal of Honor. Every level of gameplay has quite unique and cinematic music, makes the game very epic.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

THESE... YES, and a bonus for you, google Sea Shanty 2 (runescape lol!)


----------



## Plisken (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

_Helene Bøksle's voice is incredible !!_












-ZDD


----------



## Plisken (Apr 16, 2013)

Why is Conan music always great?


----------



## sportsentertainmentfan (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## sportsentertainmentfan (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## Kaisikudo (Mar 26, 2011)

Kid gets himself into a bit of a scrap. Starts swingin' that mallet around like it weighs nothin'.







Those windbags get busted up something good. Kid relaxes his guard.


----------



## Somekindalove (Apr 25, 2013)

I'd say that my favorite video game music is probably from the Zelda, Castlevania and Megaman franchise, 8 Bit all the way!


----------

